# Lab Pup needs training



## MallardFlew (Feb 22, 2012)

Looking for someone to train my pup for waterfowl but don't want to spend a ton of money to do it. Any suggestions?


----------



## rlpenn (Mar 14, 2012)

Try Steve Shaver, Moosehead Retrievers (http://www.mooseheadretrievers.com/main_page.html). His phone is listed there---435-640-2543.

Also Joe Glass, (801) 860-8273.

Give those guys a call and see if either looks like a good fit.


----------

